# Pathology Charges



## lsteinert (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello, 
I work for a hospital that sends out biopsies for an outside pathologist to read. How do I bill for this? Can we bill a 88323 (Level 4 surgery path) or can we only bill for the procedure that was done (e.g. CT needle bx 49180)?
What has been done in the past is the pathology lab sends us an invoice and then we use the CPT charges on the invoice and bill the patient for those. 
Any help would be most appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## CMORSE (Mar 24, 2017)

*Pathology*

Hi,
You can only bill for the technical charges if the doctor isn't an employee of the hospital.  If he is you would bill the whole charge or the global charge.  The procedure would be billed for by the provider who did the procedure.  If you are only billing for pathology charges that's all you would be billing for. Please let me know if you need further clarification.

Charlotte


----------



## lsteinert (Mar 27, 2017)

Is billing for a CT bx and a surgery path level double billing?


----------

